

C++ Programming How To Guide - techmanwest
http://www.examville.com/examville/C++%20Programming%20How%20To%20Guide-ID5521

======
jcl
Please don't post links to a PDF reader site when the document is available as
HTML from its original author:

<http://beej.us/guide/bgc/output/html/multipage/index.html>

Your title is wrong, too... this is a guide to C, not C++.

Edit: Judging from your other submissions and the similarity of your user name
to the one on examville.com, it seems you are trying to attract attention to
free content that you have uploaded behind a download-paywall. Please don't do
that, either.

